# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo > Công ty du lịch >  Công ty Du lịch Vietnam HoneyMoon

## danghung

*Địa chỉ* : 31 Hàng Bún - Quận Ba Ðình
*Thành phố* : Hà Nội
*Số điện thoại* : (+84-4) 3927 5180 - 3927 5181 - 3927 5182
*Loại hình Công ty* : Du Lịch Nội Địa

*Giới Thiệu Công Ty*

Công ty lữ hành duy nhất tại Việt nam phục vụ chuyên sâu cho một thị trường rất đặc biệt trong du lịch: Tour trăng mật/honeymoon và các Tour kỷ niệm đặc biệt cho đôi lứa. Trên 10 năm hoạt động trong lĩnh vực lữ hành sang trọng trong nước và quốc tế, chúng tôi đã nhận được rất nhiều yêu cầu dịch vụ du lịch gia đình, đặc biệt là đi nghỉ trăng mật, kỷ niệm ngày cưới.
    * Khách hàng không thể tự thiết kế tour do không đủ thông tin, hoặc quá bận lo chuẩn bị ngày cưới của mình.
    * Việc đặt các dich vụ, giá phòng khách sạn quá cao, thiếu những lời tư vấn của những người kinh nghiệm sẽ không đảm bảo chuyến đi như mong muốn và không kiểm soát được chi phí.
    * Tại Việt Nam, không có công ty du lịch chuyên biệt về loại hình du lịch trăng mật, nên không đáp ứng các yêu cầu để Honeymoon được viên mãn.
Đó là lý do để chúng tôi thiết kế tour honeymoon đặc biệt như một món quà cho cô Dâu và chú Rể. Rất vui mừng và tự hào vì khách hàng của chúng tôi đều rất hạnh phúc và mãn nguyện khi trở về. Chuyến đi là dấu ấn đặc biệt và không thể phai mờ trong cuộc sống của mỗi người. Hãy cho chúng tôi biết mong muốn của bạn về kỳ nghỉ trăng mật, Bạn sẽ được tư vấn để có được một kỳ nghỉ thật hoàn hảo với người thân yêu và không lo lắng tới bất cứ điều gì. Khách hàng mãn nguyện là cam kết của VIETNAM HONEYMOON"

----------


## cucgach1

Kể từ khi mở biên giới của mình để du lịch vào cuối những năm 1980, Việt Nam đã trở thành một điểm đến vô cùng phổ biến. Tuy nhiên, đất nước vẫn còn khá nguyên vẹn như một điểm đến du lịch trong khu vực Đông Nam Á và nắm giữ nhiều điều bất ngờ dễ chịu cho du khách lần đầu.


Vietnam Budget Tour
Việt Nam có hơn 3.000 km bờ biển, hầu hết trong số đó được lót bằng những bãi biển cát cung cấp một vị trí tuyệt vời cho các ngày nghỉ bãi biển lặn scuba và thư giãn. Những ngọn đồi xa xôi của miền Bắc Việt Nam trên biên giới Trung Quốc là nhà của hơn 40 dân tộc dân tộc thiểu số. Trong nhiều trường hợp các nền văn hóa và lối sống của các nhóm này vẫn không thay đổi trong nhiều thế kỷ và khám phá khu vực này cung cấp một cái nhìn thoáng qua hiếm hoi của châu Á chưa được khám phá.


Vietnam Travel Tours
Việt Nam là một điểm đến kỳ nghỉ an toàn, an toàn và thú vị. Khí hậu chính trị và kinh tế ổn định và đất nước này đã được tại hòa bình trong hơn 25 năm. Đất nước này sở hữu một di sản độc đáo lịch sử vẫn còn bằng chứng ngày hôm nay. Từ tháp Chàm Hindu theo phong cách của miền Trung Việt Nam của Hoàng thành Huế (theo mô hình trên Tử Cấm Thành ở Bắc Kinh) và kiến trúc tân cổ điển Pháp của Hà Nội. Nghệ thuật và văn hóa Việt sôi động và phát triển mạnh với các nghệ sĩ trẻ Việt Nam được công nhận quốc tế cho công việc của họ. Gồ ghề ở phía tây bắc của dãy núi đủ cao nó không phải là không biết cho nó tuyết vào dịp Noel. Đi bộ lên núi Fansipan - đỉnh cao nhất của Đông Dương - là một thách thức thực sự cho ngay cả những TREKKER hardiest.


Khách sạn và khu nghỉ dưỡng của Việt Nam đang nhanh chóng trở thành công nhận là một số trong những tốt nhất trên thế giới, một thành tích khá năm hoặc sáu năm trước đây không có khách sạn năm sao trong cả nước ở tất cả. Ngày nay du khách có thể chơi golf vào các khóa học quốc tế tiêu chuẩn, thư giãn trên bãi biển tuyệt vời cát, tận hưởng những tiện nghi đẳng cấp thế giới khách sạn ở TP Hồ Chí Minh và tại Hà Nội, và thậm chí tìm thấy mức độ thoải mái và phong cách cao ở một số địa điểm của Việt Nam xa hơn. 


Nhân dân Việt Nam là một số thân thiện bạn có thể gặp phải bất cứ nơi nào ở châu Á và nụ cười chân thật của họ là một bộ nhớ lâu dài cho khách truy cập gần như tất cả. Thật vậy, nó không phải là không phổ biến cho tổng số người lạ được mời vào một ngôi nhà tư nhân để chia sẻ một bữa ăn hay một tách trà. UNESCO đã công nhận tầm quan trọng của các trang web riêng biệt tại Việt Nam và đã ban cho tình trạng di sản thế giới Vịnh Hạ Long, Hội An, Mỹ Sơn, các hang động Phong Nga và thành phố Imperial Huế.


Công ty TNHH Du lịch và Thương mại dịch vụ Scandivina
Số 20, Ngõ 166, Trần Duy Hùng, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội, Việt Nam
Tel: +84-4-6295 5324 
Fax: +84-4-3783 4538 
tin nhắn SMS: +84-9-8806-2680 / +84-9-1206-2962

----------

